# Slide In Slide Out



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Just a quick ? on how much weight will the rear queen slide hold when it is in. Is it ok to pack extra bedding and baggage in that area or not. And it is definitely not made for sleeping when it is in.... correct?


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Given the #8 screws that hold in the slide I wouldnâ€™t put any more weight on it than 50 pounds at the most.

I keep the lawn chairs on it and a few odds and ends but that is it.

You can however make a mode to support the slide while it is in that, in my opinion, would allow you to use it in that position.

I believe someone has posted a mod to do just that on this site but Iâ€™ve never seen it.

Even if you canâ€™t find it I would imagine one could probably figure it out pretty quickly.

I imagine it probably isnâ€™t much more than a fitted piece of 2x4 or 2x6 (Iâ€™d put some carpet on the end) that goes between the bottom of the slide (in the front part of the slide) and the floor.

Maybe the gentleman that posted the mod will see this and reply.

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

rnameless,

The official word from Keystone is that the rear slide is not to be used for sleeping in while retracted. Some people (dealers) will say otherwise, but as far as the manufacturer is concerned... No Way!

We do pack a small - and light - amount of stuff back there. Bedding and such is not going to amount to a lot of weight. You can, however, fit an impressive amount of stuff below the slide when it is retracted (at least in our model, with a rear door).

In any case, you always need to be careful of the amount of weight you put in the aft end of the trailer anyway. fore and aft balance is critical to stability on the road, and too much weight back there can cause problems in a hurry.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

As I understand it the offical line is "Do NOT use it for sleeping while 'in'..." Having said that everyone at the dealership including the local outback rep. said as long as you're not overly large and Do Not horseplay it is OK to sleep on it 'in' once in a while. {Your mileage may vary as they say







}. I've not had a reason to do this but I feel as if I could. However just to be on the safe side I made braces to go between the floor and the hanging edge of the bed to provide extra support should a need to use it arise in the future. Best of Luck!

Dreamtimers


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

DW and I have use the queen bed with the slide in. Dealer told us it was ok to do so. Combined weight 325lbs. So far so good. No issues with slide or the top rail. Screws are all tight and have not pulled thru. I know some Outbackers removed the screws and inserted washers to be sure.

While travelling there is not much on the bed. Some clothes, bedding, books, thats all.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If you do a search on the topic, you should be able to find some past threads on this. To summarize, one of our members apparently spoke to one of actual project engineers for the Outbacks at an RV Show, and the rear slide is capable of supporting several hundred pounds while it.

The weight of the slide is not supported by the screws in the ceiling, but in fact when latched in the closed/in position it is supported by the rear wall of the TT. The screws in the ceiling merely support the slide/guides.

That being said, I do put stuff like spare bed linens/pillows and other soft goods in the rear slide for transport, but I do not enter the rear slide myself unless it is open, with the rear stabilizer jacks in contact with the ground.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have to agree with the recommendation not to use the bed while it's not extended.

If you need to use it, just slide the bed out. Takes like 2 minutes to do and then you know everything is safe. Just my 2c


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tim,

That's interesting about the engineer at the RV show. I called Keystone directly about this very issue early last Spring, and they said 'Absolutely not!'









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> rnameless,
> 
> The official word from Keystone is that the rear slide is not to be used for sleeping in while retracted. Some people (dealers) will say otherwise, but as far as the manufacturer is concerned... No Way!
> 
> ...


Sorry, my main response is a bit off topic but I'm posting it here in case others have an answer to some of my questions. In response to sleeping in a retracted rear slide, I don't have my Outback yet but I can't see it taking me more than three minutes to set it up, so I can't see why I would sleep in the retracted position. AND, as has been mentioned about loading it up with cargo, you want to maintain a good weight distribution. But there's something else too! If you put anything of substantial weight or mass up there, one hard hit on the brakes and that cargo is coming forward - slamming into cabinets, dinette slide, etc. and causing who-knows-how-much damage. I will put nothing but bedding, clothes (when in a rush to go) or other soft goods there for travel.

Now the main response to Doug:
Doug,

I keep reading your responses to posts and viewing your rig - all the time drooling. Every time I see it I get more and more excited, as it is the same model I am purchasing. I'm praying it comes in before my next camping trip, which is Columbus Day weekend. How long have you had it? Have your two great kids (I have two great kids myself) brought friends camping with you and have the bunks provided enough room and space for the four (if they have). AND, is there room to move the awning toward the rear, thereby surrounding the two doors? I've seen a number of pictures of rigs with the awning placed like yours, so I'm guessing it comes from the factory that way. Seems odd to have the awning support in front of the windows or storage access door - which I've seen also. We have always had a screen house and I want to get one when I get the Outback, but I won't be able to install one over the windows. Whaddaya think?

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also store my chairs on the rear bed. One lesson I did learn was watch what you put on it because being at the rear and on a mattress, stuff bounces and goes forward when you hit the brakes.

Sleep in out position only for me, but have made the bed gently while in.

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

In our trailer the metal ceiling track actually cracked around one of screws at the end. When the slide was closed there was too much weight pulling on the screw and the track started to come apart. I put a washer on the screw and the washer bent.

My solution was to remove the track and flip it around so the bad end was at the back of the trailer and the good end up front. I put a few washers above the track to bring it down off the ceiling and adjusted the wheels so there is less weight on the track. The good news is there is a wood strip in the ceiling that all the screws go into.

That track on the ceiling is not heavy duty at all and isn't meant to carry a lot of weight. I looked it up in one of my hardware catalogs and I forget exactly but the weight rating was less than 100#. Looks to me that the track is there more as a guide than to carry a lot of weight. I think the majority of the weight is carried by the rear wall and the latching mechanism that holds the slide closed.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Scott,

In answer to your questions, we bought our 28RS-DS at the end of January this year, and it has been a joy!









The kids have not had any friends along yet, but that was a prime consideration when we picked this trailer. When they do, I do not anticipate any space issues at all. They may have to cut back on the number of toys and things they bring along, but with friends aboard, they should not need as many anyway.









As far as moving the awning is concerned, I do not know how involved that would be. Frankly, it works pretty good where it is. Yes it blocks the windows in the bunk room when stowed, but we almost always have it out when camping anyway, and then the windows work fine. The only time it is ever retracted, is in a big wind, and if we can't have the windows open then it really isn't a big deal. That trailer has gobs of ventilation without counting those two windows.

Same answer for the screen room. If that keeps you from opening those two windows, I don't think it will be an issue.

Anyway, hope you get yours soon, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Scott, the blocking of the windows has never been a problem for me. If the awning is not open then I doubt there would be a reason to open the windows. I also like the back door not under the awning. I found it to be the best thing if you lowered the awning during rain or at night in case. Also since I have a screen room, I do not have to go thru the screen room to get in or out every time.

If you get a screen room, on my 28 RSDS the side panels would block the bunk windows and also lined up with the outlet. I moved the awning toward the back 3" and this solved both issues. The pics are in my gallery. E mail me if you have a question on that.

Hijack over

John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I too, was told by my salesman it was ok to sleep in while retracted.

KEYSTONE says no. I choose to follow that recommendation as to avoid damage.

This question has been asked on the forum many times over. If KEYSTONE reps are listening...there is a demand for your slide to be slept in while retracted. It wouldn't take much modification to make this another selling point. It makes it handy to rest on long travels, or to spend a quick night at a Wal-mart or truck stop.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Combined weight 325lbs


Geez, That's almost *my* combined weight. Me, combined with food and clothes and potables!!

I never tried sleeping on the slide while in. Wouldn't do it, but that's only my personal opinion.

BTW, don't have to worry about that now.

Mark


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

The rails that suspend the rear slide from the ceiling do appear rather flimsy, and act more as guides than as supports. That being said, it seems reasonable to assume that the engineers at Keystone must have taken into account the fact that as one drives down the road with the rear slide retracted the trailer will pass over bumps and potholes. Moving across the bumps/holes would cause sufficient momentary downward acceleration of the rear slide coupled with the weight of the slide itself to produce a force greater than the static weight of an average human (you know, the mass x acceleration thingy from physics class). In other words, unless you're jumping up and down on the rear slide while its retracted, it should be OK to lie on it.

Of course, that's assuming Keystone engineers actually took all that into account!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Now I have a headache.

We didn't study the "mass x acceleration thingy" in physics----al education class. All we did was play volleyball!!!!

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Tim,
> 
> That's interesting about the engineer at the RV show. I called Keystone directly about this very issue early last Spring, and they said 'Absolutely not!'


I agree with you totally. I just remember reading the thing about the engineer on a thread here. I haven't been able to find that thread, but I did read it here.

Tim


----------

